# Walleye Basics



## Blu320 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok, Im still a noobie fisher, so can anyone tell me the basics to catching these delicious treats? Or point me to a video that has this vital info?

So far i know what jigs with twisters are the basic 101 tackle. But how do i use them? Do i let them go to the bottom and jig em up and down until something hits? If Im in deep water, how do I know when Ive hit bottom cuz it seems when i jig up and down, i cant keep the slack outta the line (and it seems to take forever to hit the bottom - is this normal?) . Am I jiggin to fast? Not enough weight? 

Will a good fishfinder help me locate them? Is there a way to know where they are?

Ive been on Erie charters before, but want to do it myself. At least attempt. I tried multiple times last year and didnt get a damn thing...so im just trying to avoid a little frustration...

Thanks everyone for any advice. This is a great place and I hope one day I can contribute!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Your best bet for learning the basic principals is to get out with a private (not charter) walleye fisherman. Post what area you are from and how far you are willing to travel as well as when you are available (weekdays or weekends only). You can also join a fishing club in your area.
Do you have a boat? How big and what horsepower? Do you have any big water experience? A decent sonar (fishfinder) is a MUST which will allow you to locate the fish. 
Remember that the only way you will truly learn to walleye fish is to put in the trial and error time once you are shown the basic methods.


----------



## Blu320 (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks short drift. I actually do know someone who is willing to take me out and teach me, I just feel bad pestering him for information all the time. I am going to get out with him this year, but I want to be armed with enough knowledge before had so as to try to relieve my noobie status and so that Im not a burden.

I do have a boat. Little aluminum fishing boat with a 6HP motor. I did pretty well last year crappie fishing, of which i learn alot, but I want to broaden my horizons. Big water - no, only the charters. i like fishing the inland lakes like WB (thats about the limit of my lake experience ) as my boat isnt big enough for Erie.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I guess its a matter of 4 methods. Trollin,vert,drift and throwing. As far as where and when is another ball game. Stick with marking fish and how you can get a bait infront of them. If we dont mark fish then most are shallow. The 4 seasons should dictate pretty close to what tactic you use. Weather and wind are important so fish with that in mind along with type of structure your fishin.
Almost forgot! This site can be the best tool youll have. Give it time.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Before you choose a weapon it helps to understand what the walleye are relating to in your chosen body of water. Lake Erie is an open water fishery with vast areas of featureless flat bottom, give or take a handful of natural & artificial reefs. Open water walleye tend to relate vertically in the water column. Inland walleye on the other hand are very structure oriented and are often found within a foot of the bottom. These are generalities and serve only as a starting point.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

All advice well given...

If you'd like to try the jig bite, Be at Turtle Creek for the fest. Open seats are usually avalilable for those without Erie sized boats. 

Over the past 2 years on this site, I've learned how to catch Erie 'eyes, but am still having trouble targeting them here on my home waters... I catch them occasionally, but the bass tournament fishermen catch more of them here than I do. I don't want to fish for bass, but I may have to in order to be able to catch walleye on my local lakes. 

This site and it's members are a goldmine of information. What works for one may not work for another, so use what you can and cast the rest aside. And be versatile, no one knows what an 'eye is thinking.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Blu 30 go to the central Ohio forum and look for fishslims post find them and read wont do much for erie but for inland lakes he has a wealth of knowledge on here. He surprised me with how shallow he was catching them last yr changed my tactics and it paid off. Thanks again FS


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey Jeff, you still plan on being at Turtle Creek next week? I'll be there Thursday by noon. Hope to see ya.


----------

